# Moving to Madrid Next Week!



## Conor Hennessy (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm a 21year old Irish man moving to Madrid next week to begin my new job. I've never been before and I don't speak spanish (although thankfully my job doesn't require any spanish!).
I'm looking for some general advice on madrid, in particular what areas are good to live in? The office I'll be working in is located in the "Ciudad Lineal" region. I'd be happy to live anywhere up to 30min from here via public transport. My limit on rent would be roughly €500 p/m (for a room in a house share that is). I've started looking at places on the "idealista" website, but they seperate their properties into different regions and I don't know anything about any of the regions. So I'd greatly appreciate any advice on where is good to live and where isn't. Also, what is the standard procedure in relation to deposits? Most of the rooms I've seen required one months rent as deposit, is that the norm?
I'd greatly appreciate any help at all.
Kind Regards,
Conor


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Ciudad Lineal is a really nice area and I am sure that you will get a room for much less than that, probably about 250/300. finally, welcome to this great city, you'll love it!!


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi again Conor, I forgot to say that there is a great Irish pub there called Irish Corner, great food and drink.


----------



## Conor Hennessy (Aug 27, 2011)

That's great to hear Trubrit, thank you very much. I was hoping it's a nice area as there seem to be a huge amount of rooms available in the area at very good prices. Thanks again


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi Connor,
I don't know the district too much. There is some info in Wikipedia about it.
Here's a map of the districts in Madrid.
Distritos de Madrid
Ciudad Lineal is the long green one to the right. Next to it is Salamanca - one of the most expensive districts.

What are yoou going to be doing in Madrid? If it's teaching in an academy, you might find this map useful too!
Off to my first class of the day. See you.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Best of luck for your new life!!


----------

